# Unique colored birds !!!



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

*Some unique colored breeds seen in India & Pakistan,which may not be known to the outside world, with unique genetic traits.All pictures taken from Internet,These are not my birds.All these are well established and very ancient breeds ,with specific breed standards*


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Theses are very nice birds. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

With a little help from an article I downloaded some time ago, here are the names of these breeds :

Khal,
Lal Ban Gaghra,
Roshan Chirag and
Chuva Chandan (or Bose)

Sorry if the spelling is off


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes very nice


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

rudolph.est said:


> With a little help from an article I downloaded some time ago, here are the names of these breeds :
> 
> Khal,
> Lal Ban Gaghra,
> ...


Yeah spot on,good job buddy.
Actually "Lal Band Gaghra " means a pair consisting of a hen (which is called Lal Band) and a cock bird (which is called a gaghra).In the picture i have shared both are Lal band,so they will be called just "Lal band ".The female or the "lal band" has a tail band and comes from a blue series,but whereas the cock or the 'Gaghra' has a washed out tail,looks as if its comes from a Ash red series.The exact genetics of this breed still remains a puzzle ,but there are experts in India and Pakistan who knows it 
.so *Lal band Ghagra = Lal band (Female) + Gaghra (Male)*
In case of Khal (First birds in the above pics) those wings will be purely white,when the bird is young,but later as it matures,those white feathers turns into colored,to become what you see in the First picture,and this will progress more and more every year with each molt


----------

